
32blit: Retro-inspired handheld with open-source firmware - rcarmo
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/pimoroni/32blit-retro-inspired-handheld-with-open-source-fi?ref=b0x93y
======
whiskers
We just launched this project and we're excited to talk about it if you have
any questions. :-)

~~~
AnIdiotOnTheNet
"Install updates on your own schedule"

That's good, but why does it need updates at all?

~~~
whiskers
Because we intend to continue to improve it. :-)

~~~
AnIdiotOnTheNet
But I mean, what are you changing? Does it run an OS? Is the firmware that
complicated? Can we expect things to be changed out from under us such that
working games break?

~~~
whiskers
The firmware is going to be open-source - I have no doubt that people cleverer
than us will know ways to improve it.

The most important factor for me is that we keep our API stable. That said
there is tonnes of scope to add new features and improve/tune features without
breaking existing projects.

